

Man buys 99 iPhones to propose to girlfriend, she says no - bhartzer
http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/27370692/man-buys-99-iphones-to-propose-to-girlfriend-she-says-no

======
etjossem
There is a Jay-Z joke to be made somewhere in there.

